# Rr 3-30-09



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

My buddy and I went out for about 3 hours yesterday between the both of us we land 12+ fish withover 20+ hook ups fish were stacked thick stone flies and zonkers were hot, black in color


----------



## Eddie1017 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice report keep it up man.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Are all these reports coming from people fishing redds (the spawning things, iirc) or are the fish still in the holes? I'm not very familiar with steelhead so I don't know what they're doing right now... Would they still be catchable in deep water during this weekend, or is the rain gonna ruin that?

Also, does anyone know if it's really as crowded as they say it is (shoulder to shoulder) on the rock this time of year? Thanks


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I would say he's fishing gravel or some shallow water. Those kind of numbers are pretty common this time of year in that type of water if that's your thing.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

archman said:


> I would say he's fishing gravel or some shallow water. Those kind of numbers are pretty common this time of year in that type of water if that's your thing.


It's fun had a BLAST I guess it's my thing ........


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Reminds me of the old trout pond at Sea World. Sure do miss Sea world.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Hit the Rock this afternoon for a bit. People were fishing fast, shallow water and catching lots of fish.

I hooked up with a couple on a white woolly bugger with grizzly hackle in deeper, slower water. 

In short, you may find fish in deeper water, but be prepared to fish while the other guys catch.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

BuzzBob said:


> Reminds me of the old trout pond at Sea World. Sure do miss Sea world.


Just like shooting fish in a barrel huh????


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey STCROIXJOE, I DONT GIVE A S#$* WHAT ANYBODY ELSE THINKS OR SAYS GREAT JOB ON THOSE FISH BUDDY. ITS ALWAYS FUN CATCHING STEEL WITH YOUR BUDDIES, KEEP THEM COMING.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

kruggy1 said:


> Hey STCROIXJOE, I DONT GIVE A S#$* WHAT ANYBODY ELSE THINKS OR SAYS GREAT JOB ON THOSE FISH BUDDY. ITS ALWAYS FUN CATCHING STEEL WITH YOUR BUDDIES, KEEP THEM COMING.


I appericate that,thank you 
I dont know if there jealous because I had a good day fishing or what sorry I caught some fish.....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Are all these reports coming from people fishing redds (the spawning things, iirc) or are the fish still in the holes? I'm not very familiar with steelhead so I don't know what they're doing right now... Would they still be catchable in deep water during this weekend, or is the rain gonna ruin that?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if it's really as crowded as they say it is (shoulder to shoulder) on the rock this time of year? Thanks


Most of the reports are coming from redd rakers but not all. That is where a lot of fish are at right now so many people sight fish. Because you can see the fish now and the weather is decent it will get very, very crowded at times.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

stcroixjoe said:


> Just like shooting fish in a barrel huh????


Kinda like that Its definitely not rocket science.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

beadhead said:


> Hit the Rock this afternoon for a bit. People were fishing fast, shallow water and catching lots of fish.
> 
> I hooked up with a couple on a white woolly bugger with grizzly hackle in deeper, slower water.
> 
> In short, you may find fish in deeper water, but be prepared to fish while the other guys catch.


I fished deeper water today and hooked and landed 2 very nice fish. A 27" male and a very very very fat chrome hen, I'm guessing 13#s. Those 2 fish were way better than any number of fish caught in the fast shallow water.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

right now there are alot of fish in all waters,pools included.the last 3 weekends,i have caught good amounts of fish,but i don't fish the redds.i was fishing a large pool on sunday,and because i was the only guy catching fish,someone called the ranger,saying i was snagging. they came undercover,and got to see alot of steel.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

edit: steelhead bob said it much better. and now I wont get banned. 

doesnt matter where the fish are being caught now, they''re pairing up. I hooked all mine on dropoffs with shale bottoms. and as I fought them, on two occasions I noticed another fish swimming with the fish I hooked.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good catching joe. Dont worry, its my thing to  This is the way i look at it, if people have a problem with catching steel on the spawn and sit here and want to talk about "ohhhh dnr should stop it" and its not right. Well then they should stop the thousands of guys who flock to the west rivers to "catch the spawning walleye". Its the same thing.( """"Only differance is that only less than 2% of steel eggs hatch......if that""""). There the same thing as a saugeye, Half the people who complain about it are the one's who will c a 5 lb. bass sittin on a bed down at portage or west branch and throw a worm or minnow bait across the bed. Or c a 42" muskie protecting her bed down at leesville and throw a 10" jerkbait across her nose. The reason im saying this is because i have a couple of friends who r negative about fishing for steel on redds, but then there ripping largemouth off there beds.... Not thinking that as soon as they hook that largemouth, you have 30 bluegill and huge shiners rushing in to eat the eggs, the'll have that bed of eggs gone b 4 he can land that fish and release it. Same thing with every spawning fish..... Large mouth, small mouth, muskie, crappie. Theres alot of guys on here that complain about fishing redds. And thats your right to. But i can name a good hand full of guys on this site that i seen down at portage during the spawning season of large mouth ripping the spinnerbaits, but say its not right to fish redds.!!!!!!!! Did i miss something here????? Everyone is going to fish the way they want to. It dont matter what i say, or what you say or what the next guy says. So can we stop with the hate and remarks back and forth and JUST FISH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey stcroixjoe fish wherever the heck you wanna fish and enjoy every minute of it.. you paid for your liscense just like all these guys did so get as much fishing out of it as possible. glad these big mouths are staying home nowadays anyways. way more fish for us and a way quieter stream!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Good catching joe. Dont worry, its my thing to  This is the way i look at it, if people have a problem with catching steel on the spawn and sit here and want to talk about "ohhhh dnr should stop it" and its not right. Well then they should stop the thousands of guys who flock to the west rivers to "catch the spawning walleye". Its the same thing.( """"Only differance is that only less than 2% of steel eggs hatch......if that""""). There the same thing as a saugeye, Half the people who complain about it are the one's who will c a 5 lb. bass sittin on a bed down at portage or west branch and throw a worm or minnow bait across the bed. Or c a 42" muskie protecting her bed down at leesville and throw a 10" jerkbait across her nose. The reason im saying this is because i have a couple of friends who r negative about fishing for steel on redds, but then there ripping largemouth off there beds.... Not thinking that as soon as they hook that largemouth, you have 30 bluegill and huge shiners rushing in to eat the eggs, the'll have that bed of eggs gone b 4 he can land that fish and release it. Same thing with every spawning fish..... Large mouth, small mouth, muskie, crappie. Theres alot of guys on here that complain about fishing redds. And thats your right to. But i can name a good hand full of guys on this site that i seen down at portage during the spawning season of large mouth ripping the spinnerbaits, but say its not right to fish redds.!!!!!!!! Did i miss something here????? Everyone is going to fish the way they want to. It dont matter what i say, or what you say or what the next guy says. So can we stop with the hate and remarks back and forth and JUST FISH!!!!!!!!!


 Well put!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

they will never stop hating cause thats just the kind of people they are.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> they will never stop hating cause thats just the kind of people they are.


No, there just stating there opion and how they feel about it, but i know in a few weeks there going to have a boober sitting in some deadfall waiting for a nice slab to bite that minnow and bammmmmmm, crappie in the cooler, and the blue gills and smaller bait fish just ate the eggs on the branch she just laid. And there going to treat me like crap or have a bad opion about me fishing the redds. Isnt that funny how that works.
StcroixJoe came on here to give a report on what he caught and what he was catching them on, did he say he was snagging, did he say he was ripping the redds, NO. If his methods of fishing r not illeagle in odnr eye's, then why should it matter. He gave a good report, or n e one else who gives a good report, Just say thank you and nice catch, geeesh!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I feel the pain.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

blah, blah, blah, redds, blah, blah, blah, on the gravel, blah, blah, blah. Wow this is worse than a kitchen full of woman! LOL. When are the best times to fish???? Pre, During, Post spawn, dosen't matter what kind of fish. Some happen to be in shallow water, big deal. Why do you think they have a stocking program for Steelies???? anyone know???? because they suck at reproducing. Why do they have stocking programs for a large majority of fish, so people can go and enjoy fishing. Let's get over ourselves, if anyone on this forum was such a great "fisherman" you would have your own show and make a living fishing. So let's share stories, tips, info, and we can all enjoy the great fishery we have here in Ohio.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am always out to help people and get them on the fish. I am starting to really believe others around are trying to look down on you for fishing how you fish just to get you off the fish so they have more catches instead. its really a shame if you ask me. we could all be learning about fishing but instead we are acting like we are all guests on the "view"


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Hell I just want to hook into another one. The only thing I saw yesterday were suckers out the ying yang. They were everywhere. 
I tried a couple spots and threw alot of different stuff in my fly box and nothing. 
I would say at this point i'm a little frustrated.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> blah, blah, blah, redds, blah, blah, blah, on the gravel, blah, blah, blah. Wow this is worse than a kitchen full of woman! LOL. When are the best times to fish???? Pre, During, Post spawn, dosen't matter what kind of fish. Some happen to be in shallow water, big deal. Why do you think they have a stocking program for Steelies???? anyone know???? because they suck at reproducing. Why do they have stocking programs for a large majority of fish, so people can go and enjoy fishing. Let's get over ourselves, if anyone on this forum was such a great "fisherman" you would have your own show and make a living fishing. So let's share stories, tips, info, and we can all enjoy the great fishery we have here in Ohio.


amen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Streamhawk said:


> blah, blah, blah, redds, blah, blah, blah, on the gravel, blah, blah, blah. Wow this is worse than a kitchen full of woman! LOL. When are the best times to fish???? Pre, During, Post spawn, dosen't matter what kind of fish. Some happen to be in shallow water, big deal. Why do you think they have a stocking program for Steelies???? anyone know???? because they suck at reproducing. Why do they have stocking programs for a large majority of fish, so people can go and enjoy fishing. Let's get over ourselves, if anyone on this forum was such a great "fisherman" you would have your own show and make a living fishing. So let's share stories, tips, info, and we can all enjoy the great fishery we have here in Ohio.


ain't that the truth


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Its really a great topic and SHOULD be discussed Your bla bla bla ,just go fishing ,get over it remark defense is not teaching anyone anything. Fishaholic know one called you big mouth for voicing your opinion and I agree it should be discussed without name calling. Wouldn't it be great if the state didn't have to stock so many fish. We can and do have natural reproduction as many have stated(local and state biologist) even with a guy standing in there beds ,walking on there eggs ,ripping them out butt first. We may never know there full spawning potential as long as these things exist. I think it's great people care enough about the fish to stand up for them. Its not about how you fish I walked at least 8 miles of river yesterday and seen snagging by spoon throwers, flie guys , sacs all fish seen snagged were in 2 feet of water or less????????? Watched guys fish deep water no snags???????? Seems to be a correlation. You impale a fish in its fital organs it dies if you kept the fish, or not, bought your lisence, or not, ment to ,or not,it DIES. Its perfectly legal to nail your best friends girl friend ,but morally. Sometimes you should just let them be..............................Craig


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very well put Craig. There are very few so called steelheaders that are aware of some natural reproduction. I really like your comparison


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> blah, blah, blah, redds, blah, blah, blah, on the gravel, blah, blah, blah. Wow this is worse than a kitchen full of woman! LOL. When are the best times to fish???? Pre, During, Post spawn, dosen't matter what kind of fish. Some happen to be in shallow water, big deal. Why do you think they have a stocking program for Steelies???? anyone know???? because they suck at reproducing. Why do they have stocking programs for a large majority of fish, so people can go and enjoy fishing. Let's get over ourselves, if anyone on this forum was such a great "fisherman" you would have your own show and make a living fishing. So let's share stories, tips, info, and we can all enjoy the great fishery we have here in Ohio.


I am trying to make a living at fishing but things like yard work, house work and a job are always getting in the way!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I am always out to help people and get them on the fish. I am starting to really believe others around are trying to look down on you for fishing how you fish just to get you off the fish so they have more catches instead. its really a shame if you ask me. we could all be learning about fishing but instead we are acting like we are all guests on the "view"


I also try to put people on fish. I am much happier taking some one to the river and getting them hooked up than to catch the fish myself. I want them to experience the thrill of a big steelie like i do. I am sure there are several out there that want more "catches" and will do anything to get them.

Several years ago when i started fishing for steelies it was all about the catching and numbers were kept track of religiously. I wanted every spot and all the fish for myself. I was there before sun up racing to be the first at a good spot. I even tried sight fishing and thats when I realized how easy and boring it was, not to mention the snagging possibilities, and padding your numbers on the redds or in a crowded ditch was not very rewarding. Nowadays I am much more laid back. I like to go when the crowds thin and I am fairly confident that I can still get fish from pressured waters, maybe not a lot of fish sometimes but it was still great to get out. Steelhead fishing is not that difficult. In fact it is the simplest and cheapest form of fishing that I do. Don't get me wrong, I still love to catch these fish but I am not going to get worked up over them like I used to.(unless I see snaggers)


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the frys actual survival potential is next to nothing. its not about spawning, steelhead can spawn in a toilet. its about the temps of the water. it just gets too warm in the summer. stop stocking and these fish will cease to exist here within a few years.


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Funny it has been said they cant survive but here is photos of fish netted by the park service. Made it threw the summer and were found in 7 tribs that I know of. Check out this link.................. 

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-...08/11/20/fishing-report-november-20-2008.html


This is why we discussing this. The false gossip has been spread for so long to justifier are behaver , guys are starting to believe it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You tell em Craig, since your one of the true experts on Steelhead fishing not just some wanna be expert like 80% of the guys in this thread. 

Guys, when Craig speaks listen he is RIGHT!!! Try telling Al Linder how to Lindy Rig would be a good comparison. 

If you have an controversial opinion keep it to yourself. The overall attitude of most guys in this forum is Im a know it and I'm gonna tell you guys how it is. Reason why this is one of the most least visited forum yet....it has the highest "locked rate" hmmmm tells ya something about the overall attitude of steelie fisherman.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Just to add, I caught a smolt in the lower Rocky about a month ago. Wonder where it came from and might there be more if.......


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Heard this the other day, 

"I think i got this one in the mouth"


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ErieOutfitters said:


> Funny it has been said they cant survive but here is photos of fish netted by the park service. Made it threw the summer and were found in 7 tribs that I know of. Check out this link..................


cute, but the fact is, they release almost a million fish a year or something. and a small handfull of survivors struggling for coolers waters near some groundwater runoffs does not make a breeding population. 

K gonefishin, I started flyfishing for trout in the early 80's when the state released rainbow trout that would spawn in the rivers. yeah, those didnt successfully breed in any numbers either.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ohio Released 400,000 about 100,000 between grand, chagrin, rocky and the V ..Pa not a clue


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Kgone,
Thank you but Im no expert, the rivers change with every flood and I cant get out enough anymore. Patricio Im flatered you find me cute. Im not here judging anyone just wanted alittle intelligent talk about the subject. The fact remains ,we are now stocking a first generation wild fish and the chance of them reproducing is alot better than the fish of old.............Craig


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> So can we stop with the hate and remarks back and forth and JUST FISH!!!!!!!!!


Wow, I definitely didn't mean to open up such a can of worms! I've been steelheading once, and never knew what a redd was until I heard about it on the board haha. I don't catch ANY fish that's spawning (unless they're spawning in 30' of water and I don't know about it). It's just my thing  don't care what other people do, I was just curious. 

If I follow reports about the redds, drive 3 hours and fish the holes, I'll probably drive the 3 hours home mighty disappointed, won't I?


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Clayton said:


> If I follow reports about the redds, drive 3 hours and fish the holes, I'll probably drive the 3 hours home mighty disappointed, won't I?



No you will not be dissapointed. There will be fish that have completed spawning (dropbacks) and fish yet to spawn in the deeper stuff that IMO fight a whole lot better anyhow. They do not spawn all at once. 

Have a blast!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ErieOutfitters said:


> Funny it has been said they cant survive but here is photos of fish netted by the park service. Made it threw the summer and were found in 7 tribs that I know of. Check out this link..................
> 
> http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-...08/11/20/fishing-report-november-20-2008.html
> 
> ...


Yea, natural RAINBOW TROUT will produce eggs in our rivers. But thats not the case im trying to make here....
I want someone to give me a reason why these things are n e differant from one another....
1.. Im down at rocky one day steelhead fishing and i see some steel on a sandbar, so i throw a woolybugger by them and the male comes out and takes it. Have a nice little fight, take a photo and release it. And the suckers that r laying in the back just ate there eggs. Now im not saying there isnt people down there snagging or running tandoms through the beds and catching a fin here or there because we all know there is.
2.. you have well over 600 guys fishing the sandusky river throwing jigs and other types of gear trying to catch a limit of walleye during there spring run spawning time and 95% of the time your going to snag one befor you get one in the mouth( the insde of the mouth). So now the small gobys and chubs just ate there eggs that were going to hatch before you took out that walleye.
3..Throwing spinnerbaits, worms,jerkbaits, plugs and other methods during the nice warm month of may to the shore and back to you, and a largemouth leaves her or his bed and smacks your lure, well while your fighting and landing the nice fish, gills, goby and perch done ate the eggs she was pertecting that will hatch if there werent just ate by the other fish. Oh, and i was watching bassmaster the other morning on espn2 and kevin vandam and a bunch of other guys were site fishing bass in the spawn and throwing jigs and worms across there beds, but i didnt c a boycot of that.!!!
4.. your out on westbranch and your fishing some nice looking deadfalls during the spawnseason of the mr. slab. so your bobber dunks and you reel in a nice slab over and over. not being able to see the gills and perch eating the eggs off of the branches and rocks where the crappie used to be be for they ate that yummy minnow you just dropped in there face.
5.. your down at leesville trolling the shallows for the giant muskie, and your reel drag just starts rippin. you have a nice fight with a good size muskie, take a good photo so u can brag to all your friends on ogf, meanwhile the gills and other chubs just cleaned out the house.
So im just trying to figure this out. You look on the muskie forum, panfish forum, northwest forum, and all the other forums and you will not see this stuff going on...... When fishing a redd for steel(the leagle way, not running a 3 treble hook through it) or fishing n e other type of fish during there spawning times, isnt it all the same???? If its not, please inlighten me why its not. Stocked steel is just like n e other fish, like the mosquito walleye stocking program...... Its a put and take fisherie. 
Does this make any sense to n e body or am i the only one. 

Just because i dont like they way you fish, or u dont like the way i fish, as long as you or me are doing it leagle, then why should it matter.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> 2.. you have well over 600 guys fishing the sandusky river throwing jigs and other types of gear trying to catch a limit of walleye during there spring run spawning time and 95% of the time your going to snag one befor you get one in the mouth( the insde of the mouth). So now the small gobys and chubs just ate there eggs that were going to hatch before you took out that walleye.


Not true. Walleye are broadcast spawners, in short they dump their goods and swim off. They don't sit around and protect a nest of any sort. So, if the gobies and chubs are going to eat the eggs as you alluded, they would do it regardless. Those eggs are on their own after they are dumped, whether or not that walleye is still in the river or on a stringer has no bearing on whether or not they will hatch. Check out the link below.

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=158.0


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok krusty, i say it this way, you snag or catch the walleye b 4 she can dump her load. LOLOL


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Ok krusty, i say it this way, you snag or catch the walleye b 4 she can dump her load. LOLOL


There ya go ! HA HA !


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

and to add one more thing...... If odnr or n e one else in the state was worried about the reproductive and the hatching of the Steelhead,(not natual rainbow) eggs and think that there was such a shortage and decline in there numbers, wouldnt they put a NO POSSESSION like they have for the smallmouth and brooktrout during there spwning period????


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

while you girls are all bickering about the ethics of fishing I will be out actually fishing. I will keep ya posted if I catch any fish. of course in your elite eyes I will be accused of snagging them instead but who cares what you all say! if snagging is the new slang for fishing nowadays then I will be out trying to snag a fish tomorrow!! haha. people just crack me up.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

As for the main issue of targeting steelhead on their redds. The reason this practice is frowned upon by some sportsmen is mainly due to the snagging, (both un-intentional and blatant), that so often occurs. Fishing for dropbacks is one thing, but to target fish concerned with nothing other than spawning is a completely different issue. I think most of us realize that a fish in the middle of getting it's freak on really could not care any less about the offering you're repeatedly putting in it's face. On the rare occasion that you do entice a strike out of a spawner, it's basically because the fish is sick of being harrassed. Many fish hooked on redds, come in foul hooked, which should make it easy to see why redds fishers may receive a negative reputation. 

Fishing redds IMO is not very sporting, and sightfishing for steelies offers little challenge. Fish any way you want, so long that it is staying within the law. If the method you are choosing to fish is resulting in more snagged fish than legal hookups, than I would hope that you would ask yourself; 'Although this is legal, is it ethical?' Even if it is a 'Put and Take' fishery, these fish deserve more respect than to be repeatedly snagged and dragged in sideways.

Yes natural reproduction of these fish in Ohio is rare, but as Craig from Erie Outfitters brought up, there have been known cases, and it is possibly occurring slightly more frequently. Spawning occurs, and I do believe most eggs will hatch. The problem occurs over the Summer months when most of our Ohio streams warm to temperatures untollerable to the young trout. Species can show amazing abilities to adapt to their surroundings over time, and I'd like to think that our stocked steelhead may grow to become more and more tollerable of our wam streams over the years. I am about 95% sure that I saw a rainbow trout parr last Spring in the Rocky River, and the clean crisp fins on this fish that I caught earlier this season on the V indicate that it may possibly be a naturally reproduced wild fish.








This fish was released of course with the hopes that if it is truly a wild fish, it's offspring may be more likely to survive our hot summers and lead to more wild fish.

Craig, thank you for bringing your insight to this discussion. Can you please explain what you mean by...


ErieOutfitters said:


> we are now stocking a first generation wild fish and the chance of them reproducing is alot better than the fish of old.............Craig


? Are you just referring to the Little Manistee strain ODNR has been stocking for a while now, or are they doing something different now? At the hatcheries are they only collecting eggs from wild fish and not hatchery produced ones? 

John


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

JoJopro,
The eggs harvested for Ohio are from wild (Little Manistee) fish. I believe your take on things is spot on. Thats a great photo of a aw-some fish. Respect for your prey goes along way in in the big picture. Its funny when theres no cases of reproduction its an excuse and when theres proof of reproduction its not enough of a excuse. Its been great chating with you all, thank you...................Craig


----------

